# Self Care Boarding



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm moving this summer (June), and I am taking my two horses. I have three options for boarding:

1.) Full care pasture board in town 45 minutes from town. Of course, this means I won't have to go to the barn every day, I'll get more riding time, I can go away on the weekends/take vacations... But to board both the horses it will cost around $500-600 a month.

2.) Self care pasture board. The stable in 15-20 minutes from me. I would be responsible for feeding them both and providing hay in the winter. It's $75 per month per horse. I would need to make at least one trip out there daily to feed, and maybe another in the afternoon to ride if I wished to do so.

A benefit of this place that I really like is, of course, the closeness to my home. Also, 15 miles of trail, an arena, round pen, and it's very close to a national forest.

I'll be a full time student starting in August... I'm worried that self care will take a toll of me. For those who do self care... Is it that bad? How do you manage? I'm thinking of making a "co-op" sort of deal with fellow boarders. "I'll feed your horse X mornings if you feed mine X mornings."

Tell me about your experiences!


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I am a full time college student and I do self care boarding. I love it! I get to see my horse everyday, and I know for sure he's being properly cared for and getting exactly what he's supposed to as far as feed/supplements. I do not personally have a deal with anybody, but I am good friends with the other boarders and they have fed for me when I needed it. Two ladies at my barn have an arrangement where one feeds M/TH/FR and the other feeds T/W/SA, then they take turns of who feeds on Sundays. It seems to work out well for both of them!

For my board the barn guys do feed in the morning but I have to prepare it the night before. I have the option of feeding both feedings to knock $50 off my board, but I stay with only feeding the evening since I have early classes and I depend on other people for rides to the barn currently. I have to do my own stall, and I provide all feed/shavings/hay/supplements. My horse is an easy keeper and is very easy on his stall also, so for me it is actually cheaper (even with gas) to do self care.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

At my self care board barn I can ask the owner to take care of my horses if I need them too for so much a day. That way I can be lazy if I REALLY want too


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

It can be a burn out. I use to free lease, my situation was a bit different. I had to take a bus an hour out of the city sometimes and hour and a half during rush hour. Had to do 6 stalls, then ride, etc etc take bus home. It can be a burn out, but if you have a car it won't be as bad. There's usually someone at a barn whom you can pay to do your stall or feed for you. You could also get a leaser for one of your horses, for a reduced fee they just need to clean both stalls and feed. 

But investigate at the self board barn, ask what happens if someone needs a few days off if they get sick. Who can you pay to take care of them for you, see if you could do like you mentioned the co op option.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

For such a huge savings over the full care, I would board at the self care place and make a connection with someone to go out for me everyday in the morning. That way my morning won't be rushed (I am NOT a morning person) and I know my horse has eyes on him every morning. I'd still be out there at least 1-2 times a day anyway considering the distance.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I've always been able to pay someone to feed and turn out (or bring in if on night turn-out) at self care places, and then I feed, clean, ride, prep the am feed and the like in the evening when I go out. There's always someone looking for a little extra cash who has to take care of their horse too, so as long as there are other boarders, it usually works out well. Now, there is a little more work to arrange a real vacation, but even that has never been a problem IME.


----------



## spirit1215 (Mar 11, 2014)

I used to do self care for my horse and occasionally the other horses for some extra cash. I never had a problem with it until I went into a co-op deal with some boarders. 
No one fed my horses right and claimed he was "aggressive" (sweetest gelding ever!!!) and locked him up boards and black sheet! 
Self care really isn't too difficult but co-op can go wrong quickly if you get in with the wrong people. Full care is nice but it is expensive and as a college student, the 300 extra bucks go a longgggg way lol


----------

